# The Iceman



## tko4u (Oct 11, 2008)

You know, first and foremost, chuck liddell is my favorite fighter. Having said that, he has been figured out. He used to win when everyone would chase after him, he had his hands down to lure them in. Now, they have figured out that if you make him chase you, he still keeps his hands down. I believe that is the reason for the last 3 losses.

My question is would you rather him retire now, while still having a huge name and record, or would you rather him try to fight out of this slump and regain some composure?

I believe to win he has to change some things. Get your hands up if your going to chase. Bring in a striking coach to make you more accurate. Work on footwork. Stick to the gameplan, even if it is the old one.

THoughts?


----------



## hpulley (Oct 11, 2008)

He'll be in Waterloo, Ontario at dojobuy.com if you want to see him in a week (18th).  $125 for his seminar...  I'm going to take a pass as I saw him in Vegas and then by chance he was in the gate next to me waiting for his flight out (delay, delay delay).  Nice guy, posed for photos and everything.  Doesn't seem that big or bad in person; without the mohawk you'd never know he was a badass.

Is he too old to learn new tricks?  Against the right opponent he could still do well.  Liddell Couture IV?  Probably have to win another fight first.  Forrest would be a good opponent but of course he's the champ now so he'd have to win or Forrest would have to lose first.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2008)

He still has the passion for the game, he just needs to work on new ways of fighting. Change things up a bit.


----------



## Journeyman (Oct 11, 2008)

Not quite ready for Chuck to retire, yet.  I'd like to see him try to adapt first.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 11, 2008)

i would likd to see him retire on top but I do not think he will ever get there again
If he has one more loss he should retire and just train others


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd like to see him take on Lyoto Machida and Anderson Silva.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 12, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> I'd like to see him take on Lyoto Machida and Anderson Silva.


 

To be honest with you, me being a HUGE chuck fan, it is hard to say but I dont see him doing well at all with anderson silva. Silva is crazy accurate and powerful at 205. The only thing the 205ers should hope is that a new challenge arises at 185 to keep silva there, otherwise, we could see a whole new tear.


----------

